# Java hell



## Eponasoft (Sep 17, 2009)

I got the Java runtime package from the link on the freebsd foundation's website. I installed it as per instructions. Java applets don't work, but java exists on my system. After searching this forum, I found that the name of the plugin library is libjavaplugin_oji.so and that it should be in /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins, or at least linked to it. So I copied it there from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/. Still doesn't work. Also doesn't work in Konqueror or Epiphany, despite "Enable Java" being ON in all three browsers. Any advice as to where to go next?


----------



## ale (Sep 17, 2009)

Try creating the link in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
On gecko browser you can verify setting the address to _aboutlugins_


----------



## Eponasoft (Sep 17, 2009)

Unfortunately, that had no effect...java still doesn't work.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2009)

Make sure it's a link, not a copy.


```
dice@williscorto:~/.mozilla/plugins>ll
total 116
lrwxr-xr-x  1 dice  dice      67 Aug 30 20:58 libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
-rwx------  1 dice  dice  117287 Aug 30 20:45 npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
```


----------



## Eponasoft (Sep 17, 2009)

OK I made sure the file didn't exist in ~/.mozilla/plugins, then created a symbolic link and checked it afterward. Here's the results:


```
$ ln /usr/local/diablo-jre1.6.0/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
$ ll
total 294
drwxr-xr-x  2 dave  wheel  -    512 Sep 17 17:10 ./
drwx------  5 dave  wheel  -    512 Aug 22 08:46 ../
-rwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  - 176346 May 13  2008 libjavaplugin_oji.so*
-rwx------  1 dave  wheel  - 117369 Jul  8 21:26 npwrapper.libflashplayer.so*
```

So I guess that wasn't what I wanted to see. I guess I forgot the -s. So then, it was like this:


```
$ ll
total 120
drwxr-xr-x  2 dave  wheel  -    512 Sep 17 17:12 ./
drwx------  5 dave  wheel  -    512 Aug 22 08:46 ../
lrwxr-xr-x  1 dave  wheel  -     63 Sep 17 17:12 libjavaplugin_oji.so@ -> /usr/local/diablo-jre1.6.0/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
-rwx------  1 dave  wheel  - 117369 Jul  8 21:26 npwrapper.libflashplayer.so*
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2009)

Use *ln -s*, that will create a soft link. You've created a hard link.

After creating the link restart firefox and check with *aboutlugins*.


----------



## Eponasoft (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I did afterward. After restarting Firefox3, aboutlugins indicated that the java plugin is installed. Now to see if it actually works...


----------



## Eponasoft (Sep 17, 2009)

After doing that, the java applet I wanted to run is indeed running. Thanks for the help, folks.


----------

